# Wo gibt es ein 250mm Gehäuselüfter?



## Messama (8. Juli 2006)

*Wo gibt es ein 250mm Gehäuselüfter?*

Hallo an alle

Ich will mir selber ein PC Gehäuse bauen und dafür brauche ich ein 250mm Lüfter. Könnt ihr mir sagen, wo ich so ein Lüfter herbekomme.


----------



## DoktorX (9. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wo gibt es ein 250mm Gehäuselüfter?*

250mm  kA wo. vllt ne kleine flugzeug turbine auseinandernhemen?


----------



## K4jus (9. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wo gibt es ein 250mm Gehäuselüfter?*



			
				Messama am 08.07.2006 18:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo an alle
> 
> Ich will mir selber ein PC Gehäuse bauen und dafür brauche ich ein 250mm Lüfter. Könnt ihr mir sagen, wo ich so ein Lüfter herbekomme.



*lach* sorry, aber solche Lüfter für den PC gibt es nirgends.

Falls du vorhattest, den Lüfter in dein Seitenteil zu bauen, dann versuchs mal mit einem Ventilator, bei dem du den Lüfter von der Halterung abtrennst 

Ansonsten glaube ich kaum, das es einen Lüfter -speziell für den PC Bereich- in dieser Größenordnung überhaupt gibt.

Die Größten mir bekannten sind die 140mm Lüfter von Aero Cool http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=26_496&products_id=3844


----------



## Ein-Mensch (9. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wo gibt es ein 250mm Gehäuselüfter?*



			
				K4jus am 09.07.2006 21:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Messama am 08.07.2006 18:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



und es gibt doch 250mm lüfter allerdings nur im fertigen case
Thermaltake Armor
Thermaltake Kandalf
Aerocool Extreme Engine 3


----------



## INU-ID (9. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wo gibt es ein 250mm Gehäuselüfter?*



			
				Ein-Mensch am 09.07.2006 22:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Aerocool Extreme Engine 3



_Absolut neu und der helle Wahnsinn ist aber hier der 250mm Lüfter im Seitenteil, *bei dem man - läuft er unter Volllast - aufpassen muss, dass er nicht das komplette Mainboard aus den Angeln reisst und aufsaugt...* _

  

btw: ich such auch nen 25-30cm Lüfter. (ohne Gehäuse)
Ob man den bei Aerocool als "Ersatzlüfter" bestellen kann?  :-o


----------



## Ein-Mensch (9. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wo gibt es ein 250mm Gehäuselüfter?*



			
				INU-ID am 09.07.2006 22:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein-Mensch am 09.07.2006 22:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


glaub ich eher weniger, die einzigste möglichkeit die mir noch einfällt wäre einer vom auto da gibts doch bestimmt auch 25-30cm und größere lüfter. die sollten ja eig. auch mit 12V arbeiten


----------



## INU-ID (9. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wo gibt es ein 250mm Gehäuselüfter?*

Hier gibts nen günstiges Gehäuse mit 25cm Lüfter: http://cgi.ebay.de/MODDING-GEHAUSE-ATX-SILBER-MIT-RIESEN-25CM-LUFTER-BEL_W0QQitemZ260000955528QQihZ016QQcategoryZ38852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

oder

http://cgi.ebay.de/ATX-Midi-im-MAC-Design-mit-25cm-LED-Mega-Luefter-420W_W0QQitemZ270004619118QQihZ017QQcategoryZ47793QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

@Ein-Mensch: ein PKW-Lüfter (vom Kühler) ist zu groß und zu stark.


----------



## Ein-Mensch (9. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wo gibt es ein 250mm Gehäuselüfter?*



			
				INU-ID am 09.07.2006 22:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier gibts nen günstiges Gehäuse mit 25cm Lüfter: http://cgi.ebay.de/MODDING-GEHAUSE-ATX-SILBER-MIT-RIESEN-25CM-LUFTER-BEL_W0QQitemZ260000955528QQihZ016QQcategoryZ38852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> oder
> 
> ...


dachte jetzt eher in die richtung der innenraumbelüftung aber ich hab leider überhauptkeine vorstellung wie groß die sind.

zu deinem "zu groß und zu stark" .... vllt sind die ja tatsächlich so stark und reißen das ganze mainboard aus den anglen


----------



## K4jus (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wo gibt es ein 250mm Gehäuselüfter?*

woohoho  Meine Fres*e was für Viecher ^^

Danke, das ihr mich ein wenig aufgeklärt habt  hab immer gedacht, das die 140mm bis jetzt die größten "ihrer Art" sind. 

Hmm...25cm...und nur 15db? Goil


----------



## INU-ID (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wo gibt es ein 250mm Gehäuselüfter?*



			
				Ein-Mensch am 09.07.2006 23:10 schrieb:
			
		

> dachte jetzt eher in die richtung der innenraumbelüftung aber ich hab leider überhauptkeine vorstellung wie groß die sind.


Axo. Geht aber auch net weil im inneren eines PKW in der Regel sowas zum Einsatz kommt: http://images.google.de/images?q=Walzenl%C3%BCfter&oe=UTF-8&lr=lang_de&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:de:official&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wi


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wo gibt es ein 250mm Gehäuselüfter?*



			
				INU-ID am 09.07.2006 22:28 schrieb:
			
		

> @Ein-Mensch: ein PKW-Lüfter (vom Kühler) ist zu groß und zu stark.



auf größeren kühlern kommen nicht selten zwei lüfter zum einsatz, von denen aber nur einer auf nem motor sitzt - der andere wird per riemen mit angetrieben.
die sollte es dann auch im 30cm format geben und statt dem hauptlüfter nimmt man einfach einen 12v motor (modellbau) und schon sind auch geringere lüfterstärken kein problem.
stellt sich nur die frage, wie leise lager und motor sind.


----------



## ich98 (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wo gibt es ein 250mm Gehäuselüfter?*

mal so nebenbei bringens solche 250mm Lüfter? :-o


----------



## K4jus (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wo gibt es ein 250mm Gehäuselüfter?*



			
				ich98 am 10.07.2006 22:33 schrieb:
			
		

> mal so nebenbei bringens solche 250mm Lüfter? :-o



Wenn ich mir die Daten bei Alternate.de und caseking.de ansehe, dann schon. 600 U/min bei nur 15db ist eine ordentliche Leistung


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wo gibt es ein 250mm Gehäuselüfter?*

hab grad mal auf der thermaltake seite geguckt..
die bieten jetzt für armor und kandalf ne seitenwand mit 25cm als nachrüstoption an - hab aber noch keinen shop gesehen, der die führt.
aber billiger als n ganzes gehäuse sollte das schon sein.


----------



## INU-ID (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wo gibt es ein 250mm Gehäuselüfter?*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 11.07.2006 19:43 schrieb:
			
		

> aber billiger als n ganzes gehäuse sollte das schon sein.



Aber bestimmt nicht billiger als das 33€ Gehäuse von eBay - welches man nach Ausbau des Lüfters ja wieder verkaufen kann. *spekulier*

Wenn du den Preis hast bzw. weißt wo man einen solchen her bekommt, dann sag mir bitte bescheid. Sonst bestelll ich mir nämlich nächste Woche bei eBay son Gehäuse...


----------



## Ein-Mensch (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wo gibt es ein 250mm Gehäuselüfter?*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 11.07.2006 19:43 schrieb:
			
		

> hab grad mal auf der thermaltake seite geguckt..
> die bieten jetzt für armor und kandalf ne seitenwand mit 25cm als nachrüstoption an - hab aber noch keinen shop gesehen, der die führt.
> aber billiger als n ganzes gehäuse sollte das schon sein.





			
				meinem ersten post schrieb:
			
		

> Thermaltake Armor
> Thermaltake Kandalf



sind aber nur gehäuse wo diese seitenwände bereits moniert sind, falls du die reine seitenwand suchst kann ich dir imo nicht helfen


----------



## Der-Aggro (2. August 2006)

*AW: Wo gibt es ein 250mm Gehäuselüfter?*



			
				INU-ID am 11.07.2006 19:49 schrieb:
			
		

> ruyven_macaran am 11.07.2006 19:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



guckst du hier:

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=29_497&products_id=4569

isch aber bisl teuer^^


----------

